# Applied for inside wireman at IBEW



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

So I applied at the my local Ibew for inside wireman at the end of january, I was wondering how long it takes to get a letter in the mail to go take the entry exam?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

It all varies by the local.

Don't stress it.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

The best person to answer that question would be the organizer at your local.


----------



## tomcatjohnson (Aug 7, 2017)

I applied for same position in KCMO local 124 last March. Had my test in June, interview in October. On February 13 I received my acceptance letter into the apprenticeship program. Just went by today and got my packet! 

So through my experience all I can say is be patient! The waiting has been the hardest thing. I’m sure it can vary by location.


----------



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

tomcatjohnson said:


> I applied for same position in KCMO local 124 last March. Had my test in June, interview in October. On February 13 I received my acceptance letter into the apprenticeship program. Just went by today and got my packet!
> 
> So through my experience all I can say is be patient! The waiting has been the hardest thing. I’m sure it can vary by location.


 thanks brotha! congrats and good luck on your career!


----------

